# Raw Sugar okay?



## ciderlover (22/5/14)

Morning Gents,

Started another brew this morning using Coopers European Lager kit extract but instead of coopers brew enhancer, I added 1KG of raw sugar (didn't realise I had run out of Dextrose.) What effect will the raw sugar have on the flavour or fermentation, will the yeast just eat it all up anyway?

Many thanks,
Pete


----------



## Rod (22/5/14)

I doubt raw sugar is what its name implies

I bet it is refined sugar with a bit of molasses or partially refined 

not sugar cane crushed and dried as the name suggests

will work the same and the brew maybe a have a hint of caramel


----------



## ciderlover (22/5/14)

It was the local IGA Black & Gold brand - that's all I had on hand. Hopefully it won't change the character of this brew too much because Coopers Euro Lager is currently my favourite drop (my 3rd pitching of this one.)


----------



## manticle (22/5/14)

My experiences with large amounts of raw sugar have not been good. Fine for priming etc but I've added it to Belgians and the resulting beer has been horrible. Dex or candy for me only now.

See how it goes - too late now anyway.


----------



## ciderlover (22/5/14)

manticle said:


> My experiences with large amounts of raw sugar have not been good. Fine for priming etc but I've added it to Belgians and the resulting beer has been horrible...


Horrible in what way?


----------



## manticle (22/5/14)

Hard to describe. First beer I did it with had a flavour that remninded me of creamed corn and initially I was convinced it had large amounts of DMS. Settled down somewhat with some age and was just a not quite right flavour. Tried using the raw sugar in a completely different beer and got a very similar character but at a lower degree.

Never had it before, never had it again.


----------



## ciderlover (22/5/14)

Right I see... oh well, I'll know by next week when I have my first taste, hopefully it will be somewhat drinkable.


----------



## odo5435 (22/5/14)

I've tried just about every sugar that's readily available when brewing my mostly lager and pilsener styles. Raw, castor, liquid and dry malt extracts, the various 'specialty mixes' at the LHBS, and 'Bundaberg' and 'CSR' whites. All have brewed successful batches. Frankly, IMHO the base sugar does have some influence on the end product but it is minor. There are many other ingredients that will have greater impact on the taste.

When it comes to taste, that is highly subjective. While some of the sugars may have produced beers that were not ideally suited to my palate, there's one thing I can say for certain. _None of them ended up being poured down the sink_. There is the creature known as 'bad beer' but the cause will not likely be the sugar you use.

As you'll read here over and again, part of the fun in home brewing is experimentation. Try 'em all. You never know, you might just stumble on one you really, really like.


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/14)

I use it judiciously, goes nicely at the rate of 200g or so in an Aussie Sparkling or a London ESB.

Raw sugar (the stuff the colour of a Manila Folder) is the first crystallisation that comes out of the sugar cane juice. It's the main fodder for white sugar, that's often done in a different factory. The liquid that is left behind is further concentrated, a second lot drops out, golden syrup is obtained, and all the way down to molasses. A trip to a sugar mill is interesting, they often have "tasting stations" where you can taste a sample of each product down the line.

Back in the 70s when Brigalow started off, in QLD raw sugar used to be the normal kilo you tossed in with the kit.

BTW moist brown sugar is actually finely ground white sugar with some molasses and other byproducts added.


----------



## pk.sax (22/5/14)

Third that sentiment. A kilo into a saison, 250g into an English ipa. Aim was to thin a high mashed beer.


----------



## ciderlover (23/5/14)

Thank you for the wisdom gents. The most important thing I've learn't since beginning this journey is to sanitise, sanitise SANITISE!


----------



## unionrdr (24/5/14)

We have raw cane sugar marketed here as _demerara sugar. _to me,it tastes like light brown sugar laced with honey. I use no more than a pound (.454Kg). It adds to the flavor complexity & a tiny bit to the color. I use it mostly in my Cougar Country IPA,a cross between pliny & Sam Adam's Latitude 48 IPA. I've even used it for priming where it worked well.


----------



## Casscade (26/5/14)

I did a Coopers Lager with raw sugar and was happy with the result


----------



## nic0 (3/6/14)

Nothing wrong with using homebrand raw sugar, it goes well with the coopers draught kit as well.


----------

